# 942 Audio Problems



## DishinATL (Mar 6, 2006)

I have added an Octava 3X1 HDMI switch between my 942 and my LCD TV. Why am I getting video but no audio. When I run direct via HDMI between 942 and tv everything works great. I had switch checked out and everthing was working properly. I have my Dvd running via swtich to tv and audio and video work great. Anybody know what might be causing the 942 audio problem?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

It obviously has something to do with the handshakes between both the 942 and Octava and with the Octava and your tv.

I am not familiar with the Octava (is that the manufacturer or model name?)

I have heard great things about the Gefen Hdmi switchers. Could you by chance return the Octava and get a different switcher?


Jon


----------



## DishinATL (Mar 6, 2006)

Octava is the manufacturer. Mine is the 3 port. Here is the link. 

octavainc dot com

I don't have five post .


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I just had a similar experience. My 942 is connected to an HDMI splitter so that I can watch programming on two HDMI TVs. I turned the 942 on tonight and didn't have any sound at all through the HDMI output. I had video just fine. I tried the component connections and the video/audio was fine. I also checked the optical audio connection to the yamaha audio receiver and the audio was also coming in fine via optical. I called E* technical support and the CSR had me do a front panel power reset and everything worked fine after the reboot. Anyone else having problems with this or might it be because I am using the Gefen HDMI splitter?


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Could it be the order in which the equipment is turned on? When you had the trouble did you turn on the 942 before the TV? If so, try turning on the tv before the 942.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

RocketNJ said:


> Could it be the order in which the equipment is turned on? When you had the trouble did you turn on the 942 before the TV? If so, try turning on the tv before the 942.


Good suggestion. I don't always turn them on in the same order. I 'll try it tonight.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

RocketNJ said:


> Could it be the order in which the equipment is turned on? When you had the trouble did you turn on the 942 before the TV? If so, try turning on the tv before the 942.


I got this loss of audio through HDMI again this morning. I tried changing the order in which I turned on the components and nothing changed. The only fix is a front panel re-set. I called E* and they said that is a known issue with the 942 and that they are working on it. Is anyone else out there having problems with losing the audio on the 942 with their HDMI connection? It seems to be OK with the component and optical connections.


----------

